# What is the most prevalent box in your humidors?



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

By number of boxes present, count 50 cabs as 2 boxes...

For me it is far and away the Cohiba Lancero. With the good prices on great smoking '01s, I've been madly stashing these away for future returns. This has also become my real bread and butter, always a good idea smoke, so I'm trying to put away Klugsian numbers before they disappear. I hope to be smoking these for many years to come.

In second place ( and I dearly wish that these were in first place) is the Ramon Allones 898. This is my official favorite cigar. I only wish that I had started seriously socking these away before they became so tough to find. Discontinued in '02, these are almost gone now and I buy them whenever I can. ( I know, there's lots in the UK but I can't stand paying their prices) 

Number 3 is approximately equal numbers of Cohiba Siglo III's and Coronas Especiales, Bolivar PC's, Ramon Allones Eminencias (Haven't even smoked one yet but stocked up when available because I knew they wouldn't last long), and RyJ Churchill tubos.

Lotsa other stuff tucked away as well but most of it is regular current production stuff that's in the current rotation, heavy on the coronas, lonsdales, and Dalias.


Now what do I WISH I had more of ? (I'm actively working on these)

Ramon Allones 898
Ramon Allones Coronas
Partagas Lonsdales
Esplendidos (mature)
Punch Monarcas
and a lot more...

So... What do you have most of ? 
And what do you most wish to find more of ?

Could be interesting,

Gordo


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Gordo! nice post  im stashing away on RyJ Churchills and Hoyo Epicure no 2- cabinets like they're going to be discountinued or something. i dont know why but everytime i order some habanos to sample or stock, i add a box of RyJ Churchills (tubed or not) or Hoyo Epicures (mostly cabinets) Ill be ready if they day ever comes...

and its no 898 but im currently awaiting a box of RA-SS...should be a nice robbie that was hihghly reccomended by our fellow apes 

I was like this with the CAO Brazilia (GOL or Pirhana) before i found my habano hook-up


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Cabinet of Boli PC's, actually it's the only box! That is about to change though...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Most prev.

Party Shorts
Party 898 NV
Trini Fundidores
VR Classicos
Monte Especials

Wish I had more

RA Corona
Dunhill Mohita
Punch/Davi SS # 1 and 3


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Tied in first place with one box each is 05 RASS, 02 SLR A, and 97 Boli PC! :r

I wish I had a few more boxes of RASS...they are probably my "official" favorite cigar and age oh so nicely.


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't have any full boxes since I split almost everything I get and being poor and all... But surprisingly I found that the most empty boxes I have are the Hoyo Du Princes, which is really not my favorite. After that it's mostly VR boxes.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Aged La Glorias


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Most prevalent box in my humi? Empty ones!! :c 

Actually H. Upmann Corona Majors- I love'em!

ATL


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

Most: BCE, PLPC 

Wish: CCE


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

TimL said:


> Most: BCE, PLPC
> 
> Wish: CCE


Tim, somebody is running a Mega-saver special on these (CCE) right now. Very attractive price.

Check the usual suspects,

Gordo


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Boxes? You can buy boxes and not just sample packs? Damn my budget just went up again. Thanks guys. :r 

I don't have a box of anything. Just of bunch of nice singles. My favorite is the Partagas Longsdale thanks to King Cat.


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Most prev.
> 
> Party Shorts
> Party 898 NV
> ...


Dave, what's up on the 898NV's Do you really like these, or did you just get a great deal and decide to stock up because they're disco'd and the price was right?

I've only had a few, and never bought a box. Am I missing something?

Gordo


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Most: H.Upmann Super Coronas (obviously, my favorite)
Wish I had boxes upon boxes of: Dunhill Atados, Dunhill Cabinetta


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Party Shorts
Partagas 898 Unvarnished
Bolivar Royal Coronas
Partagas 898 Varnished

Aging away again in Margaritaville......


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

cigars i have more than a hundred of stashed away

bolivar petit coronas...5 cabs just now(and one more being smoked from)

monty#4's...about 50-5packs

party shorts...3 cabs and a few dress boxes(all too young to smoke...sniff)

upmann super coronas...7 boxes(for me...too young yet)

hoyo du depute...3 cabs of 25 and a 50 cab

and quite a few that i have 2 or 3 or 4 boxes of

derrek


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Most Prev

Monte #2s
Cohiba Sig VI
Boli PC
Party Shorts


Wish

More Davidoffs
More RA 898s


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

Most prevalent:

PSD#4
Punch Punch
Punch Monarcas
Cohiba Siglo VI


I wish I had more:

VR Unicos
Sir Winstons
Cohiba Lanceros


----------



## The Master (Dec 26, 2004)

Trinidad Fundadores

Upmann Super Coronas

Partagas Serie Du Connoisseur 1's

RyJ Churchill Tubos and dress boxes

Upmann Monarchs

Cohiba Siglo V

Cohiba CE

Cohiba Siglo III


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Cohiba Siglo VI
Cohiba Sublime

Both tied with 4 of each, aging away.


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

Most boxes: Party Shorts !

2nd place: Monte #2

_...must get more cigars...._


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Gordon in NM said:


> Dave, what's up on the 898NV's Do you really like these, or did you just get a great deal and decide to stock up because they're disco'd and the price was right?
> 
> I've only had a few, and never bought a box. Am I missing something?
> 
> Gordo


Call me nuts but it's my favorite daily smoke.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Damn! I really wish I can post something on this thread...

I'm working on it....Jealous of you all.........


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Party Shorts!


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

1) Mag 46
2) Boli PC (newest addition)
3) Punch Punch


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

Gordon in NM said:


> Tim, somebody is running a Mega-saver special on these (CCE) right now. Very attractive price.
> 
> Check the usual suspects,
> 
> Gordo


LOL...Saw that Mega Saver! Insane pricing and I'm dumping stuff tonight to get some.


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

Gordon in NM said:


> In second place ( and I dearly wish that these were in first place) is the Ramon Allones 898. This is my official favorite cigar.


I just got lucky and snagged a box of these from a private seller. I should receive them this week? Did a google search and found some for a very reasonable price but I'm not at all familiar with the vendor.

A buddy has an intact box and I'm harping on him hard to sell them to me. I think I just about have him cracked. 

Send snaily and I'll send you a couple from London for a blind trade. Somebody needs to break my cherry in this group. 

Tim


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Montecristo Especial No.1's from various vintages (1970-98)

ERDM Panetelas Largas 1980's


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

D4's, RA898's and RAC's


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

PSD4's and RASS


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Cab of Party Lonsdales
Cab of Punch SS#2
2 25ct cabs of Mag46s
Party 898V
LGC#4

wish list
RACs
another Cab of Party Lonsdales or two 
JL#2s


damn, here we go again.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Cohiba Lanceros, Upmann Monarchs, Monte A's and JL's.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

mu himidor is my most prevalent box. don't have a single full box left. Have some great singles, but not quite the same.


wishes:

RA 898
Party 898NV
Cab of Boli PCs


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

VR Famosos. Like 4 boxes tucked away lol


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Let's see...

Boli Pc
Siglio II
Party shorts

those are the only multi-box selections I possess.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

TimL said:


> LOL...Saw that Mega Saver! Insane pricing and I'm dumping stuff tonight to get some.


There goes the grocery budget!!!


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

TimL said:


> Did a google search and found some for a very reasonable price but I'm not at all familiar with the vendor.
> 
> Tim


If this 898 vendor is Carribean or Canadian I would be very cautious.

Gordo


----------



## Barcelona (Mar 27, 2006)

Montecristo #2 and Guabas:SM


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Gordon in NM said:


> If this 898 vendor is Carribean or Canadian I would be very cautious.
> 
> Gordo


Gordo, they're none of those two nationalities but they are out of stock anyways :c


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> Gordo, they're none of those two nationalities but they are out of stock anyways :c


Oh, I think I know them, Sothern hemisphere, lots of stuff offered that they don't actually have?

Crikey,

Gordo


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

Gordon in NM said:


> If this 898 vendor is Carribean or Canadian I would be very cautious.
> 
> Gordo


PM sent.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Most:

Partagas Lonsdale 2.5 cabs
Upmann #4 2.5
Boli RC 2

Wish I had more: Upmann Super Coronas, #4's, the list goes on....


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Gordon in NM said:


> Oh, I think I know them, Sothern hemisphere, lots of stuff offered that they don't actually have?
> 
> Crikey,
> 
> Gordo


Actually i could only find one vendor, in Europe, with the lots of stock. Too bad he's way overpriced.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

In mine:
Partagas Lusitania
Cohiba Robusto
Montecristo A


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

The only thing that I have more than a single box of is the Monte 'D'. My other paltry stash is single boxes that are being smoked out of.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

No boxes yet , I'm still sampling . If I had the cash right now I would probably buy the VR Churchills or the Partagas Serie D #4 . Got to try them via the all isom pif and they were outstanding ! :u


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

Just two boxes:

Boli PC
Rass


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm in the game finally.......2 boxes of each: Shorts and Boli PCs


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

Mine changes, but it typically is Fonseca Cosacos, MC4 or BPC. At any given time, I'll have 2+ boxes of them (sometimes 2+ of each).


----------

